# Cassie went over the rainbow bridge



## Akamoe (Jan 6, 2016)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry Pamela. That is so hard after all those years of having her in your life. My heart goes out to you and your family and little Gabbie. She sure did have a long life though. I bet you're grateful for that. Take care and I wish peace and acceptance to come to you before too long. (((hugs)))


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and Gabbie.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Cassie!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - so many years of happiness together, but they are still far too short. I hope that there is comfort in knowing you gave her such a long and happy life.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Fifteen years is just not long enough when they are nestled so close to our hearts. Hugs.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. They always leave us too soon. Rest in Peace, Cassie.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

so sorry for your loss, I know the feeling


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Fifteen years isn't long enough, is it? Cassie had a long and healthy life because of your love and attention. 

Sending love and light to you and Gabbie both.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry. I'm glad she had such a happy life.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, it's very hard for us and their doggy family too.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear you lost your girl. Im sure her sister misses her very much too. It is great to hear you has soo many wonderful years with the little one.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how difficult this is for you....(hugs)

Viking Queen


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:rose:I am so sad for you.........losing your dear Cassie. Be happy in knowing she is young again, and healthy, now that she has crossed that bridge...........:love2:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Cassie. I know your are heartbroken.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Many hugs to you and to Gabbie. We know the hurt, and send you healing thoughts.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry Pamela for your loss. Cassie was beautiful. It's always hard. It's the price we pay to have these precious souls in our lives.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

15 Wow. I think that makes it harder and easier, if that's possible. 

My condolences on you loss. It's so sad.

pr


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So very sorry, Cassie was a great girl <3


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear this... sending you a hug.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so very sorry.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, its so hard losing a pet. :angel::angel:


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

I am so sorry. I know you're glad you had fifteen years (our first family dog as a married person passed at 17), but it still hurts more than anything. (((hugs)))


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Condolences*

We are so sorry for your loss. :angel2:
Nothing like the love of a poodle!


----------

